# Rims for a 95 MAxima



## steveyhustle (Jul 18, 2004)

does anyone know if 19x8 rims will fit on a 95 maxima? i know the offset is 7.5 but was wondering if 8 wil stil fit and look nice n flesh..


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Can you translate that offset to mm, such as +40mm, or +35mm? Between these two offsets will work with either 235 or 245 series tires.


----------



## steveyhustle (Jul 18, 2004)

wel can u tell me if these rims wil fit on a 95 maxima - http://www.superbuytires.com/wheel/...9&w=6472&p=19&s=20&suggested=&p1=&p2=&finish=


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

steveyhustle said:


> wel can u tell me if these rims wil fit on a 95 maxima - http://www.superbuytires.com/wheel/...9&w=6472&p=19&s=20&suggested=&p1=&p2=&finish=


Daaaayuuuum. $539 per rim in the 19x8 size.


----------



## steveyhustle (Jul 18, 2004)

so 19x8 wil fit and stil look coo on a 95 maxima?


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

I dont even think they make them to fit our bolt pattern.
May wanna contact them and ask
http://www.bozeforged.com/wheels.htm


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

imho i would think rims that cost that much would look alot better...i wonder if they weight less the 20lbs?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

20?! I doubt if they weigh less than 30 each.
Please don't put those on your Max. IMO, they're hideous.


----------



## steveyhustle (Jul 18, 2004)

ya i dont think ima put them after all i went to couple rim shops lookn at 19's the guys there telln me toput 20s cuz it wil look nice, and they givin me same price for 19's so not like they tryna make me pay more or nothin but i dont know i think 20s to big eh?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

IMO, anything over 18 is too big on a Maxima. this isn't a truck or a blingin caddy.. it's a ... nevermind.. it's not worth arguing anymore.


----------



## steveyhustle (Jul 18, 2004)

anything over 18s? lol wtf u must b white cuz u got no taste. 18s to small 19s jus perfect i was thinkin 20s to big, jus cuz its not a truck dont mean u cant put big rims lol or a "blingin caddy" ur a lame.


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

steveyhustle said:


> anything over 18s? lol wtf u must b white cuz u got no taste. 18s to small 19s jus perfect i was thinkin 20s to big, jus cuz its not a truck dont mean u cant put big rims lol or a "blingin caddy" ur a lame.


I say go with some gold plated 20s to go with your gold tooth. Very tasteful.


----------

